# D League news 12/14



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League daily developments*

Today
Arkansas at Sioux Falls, 7 p.m. CT
Austin at Dakota, 7 p.m. CT
Idaho at Anaheim, 7 p.m. PT

TODAY'S SERIES INFO
- Arkansas at Sioux Falls: First meeting. Arkansas 2-2 on road and Sioux Falls 2-1 at home.
- Austin at Dakota: First meeting. Debut for Austin G Jay Williams. Dakota win gives solo top spot in East.
- Idaho at Anaheim: First meeting. Idaho has league's top assist man in Randy Livingston at 10.3 pg.

Wednesday's Results
No Games Scheduled

HOT: The Arkansas RimRockers have won five straight games after a 1-2 start.

NOT: Anaheim has lost four consecutive games and Austin is tipping off game seven looking for its first win.

READING TIMEOUT ... links to a sampling of the latest news from the NBA D-League
http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/story/9869394
http://www.abqjournal.com/sports/520405sports12-13-06.htm
http://www.bakersfield.com/136/story/89330.html
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2696715
http://www.syracuse.com/sports/poststandard/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1166004851156870.xml&coll=1

TAKIN' CARE OF MISSES: Any shot from a Dakota opponent that doesn't find its way through the net will most likely find its way into or off of the hands of Justin Williams. The 6-10 forward from Wyoming leads the D-League in both rebounds (15.2) and blocked shots (3.0) per game.

NOT MISSIN' MUCH: Sioux Falls forward Andre Brown is the top field goal shooter in the league for players with 50 or more made field goals. Brown has converted 57-of-91 FGA (.626).

THIEVERY IS NOT DEAD: The top two thieves in the D-League will be on the same floor today when Austin visits Dakota. The Wizards' Renaldo Major and the Toros' Kris Clack are tied for the league lead with 2.2 steals per game each.

COWBOY SANTAS: Fort Worth coach Sidney Moncrief and Flyers players will help make the holidays brighter for local youth by assisting with the City of Fort Worth Cowboy Santa's Toy Program by handing out toys to families in need. The Flyers will distribute toys today at 3 p.m. CT at the Will Rogers Memorial Center poultry barn and will continue to collect new, unwrapped toys for the program through December 19.

TODAY NBA TV
Time (ET) Show / Game
3:30 p.m. This Week in the D-League (tape from 12/8)
4 p.m. Game of the Week / Tulsa at Bakersfield (from 12/9)
7 p.m. NBA Access with Ahmad Rashad (tape from 12/10 on ABC)

WEDNESDAY MOVES: Los Angeles acquired forward T.J. Cummings and waived forward Duane Erwin.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Flyers to Honor Armed Forces*

FORT WORTH, Texas, December 13, 2006 - The Fort Worth Flyers will pay tribute to the armed forces as they host Bell Helicopter Armed Forces Bowl/Military Appreciation Night on Friday, December 15 as the team takes on the Tulsa 66ers at the Fort Worth Convention Center at 7 p.m.

"This night will be really special for us as it will give us an opportunity to recognize our men and women in uniform and thank them for all that they do to serve our country," said Flyers team president Ken Nicholson. "And, it is also gives us another chance to celebrate our partnership with the Bell Helicopter Armed Forces Bowl."

All fans can take advantage of a special joint ticket offer between the Flyers and the Armed Forces Bowl. For every Flyers ticket purchased to any 2006-07 home game until December 21, fans can receive 50 percent off of a Bell Helicopter Armed Forces Bowl ticket. The Armed Forces Bowl will be played on Saturday, December 23 at 7 p.m. at Amon G. Carter Stadium on the Texas Christian University campus in Fort Worth.

Doors to "The Hangar", as fans have dubbed the Flyer's home arena, will open at 6 p.m. A representative from the Air National Guard will sing the national anthem followed by a special performance of "God Bless America" by local artist Keith Olivier.

At halftime, fans can enjoy an encore performance by the basketball performance group Teams of Tomorrow (TOTS) unit from Stuard Elementary School in Aledo Independent School District. The youth, who also performed at halftime on the team's opening night on December 1, will dazzle the crowd with a demonstration of special basketball skills and techniques.

Fans will be entertained by performances by the FlyGirls, the official dance team of the Flyers powered by Digicom, in addition to Big Shot, the team's high-flying mascot. Kids can also enjoy free admission to the kids zone until the third quarter; the area includes interactive inflatables and various activities fun for kids of all ages.

Free parking is available in Sundance Square and throughout downtown Fort Worth. Individual game tickets prices begin at $10 and can be purchased online at ticketmaster.com or by calling (972) 647-5700.

Season ticket, flex book and group ticket packages are currently available. For ticket information, log on to fwflyers.com or call (817) 698-8333.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*NBA D-League All-Star Balloting Begins*

LITTLE ROCK, Ark., December 13 - The Arkansas RimRockers and the NBA Development League have announced that voting for the 2007 NBA D-League All-Star Game has begun. The first ever D-League All-Star Game will be played on February 17th in Las Vegas, NV during the NBA All-Star Weekend.

"We are excited about the D-League having an All-Star Game this year," said RimRockers Head Coach Andy Stoglin. "We have a lot of deserving players and I know our fans will vote our guys in. The players that go will have the opportunity to showcase their talent in front of NBA coaches, players, and fans and really show what they can do."

Beginning December 13, 2006 through January 21, 2007, fans can log onto ArkansasRimRockers.com and vote daily for their favorite All-Stars. Fans can watch the 2007 D-League All-Star Game as it will be aired live on NBA TV.

The RimRockers next home stand is Friday and Saturday, December 22-23, where they will take on the Los Angeles D-Fenders and Bakersfield Jam. During the two-game stretch, the RimRockers will be giving away holiday presents in their version of the "12 days of Christmas", which will include a trip for two to Orlando, FL to watch the Arkansas Razorbacks take on the Wisconsin Badgers in the Capital One Bowl on January 1, 2007.

For more information about the Arkansas RimRockers call (501) 975-HOOP or visit the team's official website, www.ArkansasRimRockers.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*14ers Read to Achieve at Thornton Library*

Broomfield, Colo. - The Colorado 14ers continued the teams NBA Read to Achieve program at the Thornton Library on Wednesday afternoon.

Players Louis Amundson, Elton Brown, Pooh Jeter, and Von Wafer joined 14ers Dance Team members Sadie and Lindsay in reading to children from area schools. In addition to reading two books, the 14ers spent one hour answering questions from the children, signing autographs, and taking pictures.

The 14ers next community event is Monday, Dec. 18 when the players will host the 14ers Kid's Club Party at the Broomfield Event Center.

The Colorado 14ers next home game is Friday, Dec. 22, at 7:00 p.m. against the Dakota Wizards at the Broomfield Event Center.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-Fenders acquire forward T.J. Cummings*

LOS ANGELES, Dec. 13, 2006 - The Los Angeles D-Fenders of the NBA Development League have acquired forward T.J. Cummings and waived forward Duane Erwin.

Cummings, a D-League veteran and son of former NBA great Terry Cummings, was waived by the Albuquerque Thunderbirds on December 9 after playing in seven games (five starts) and averaging 22.9 minutes, 13.6 points and 3.6 rebounds. A member of the Albuquerque 2006 D-League championship team, Cummings played in 55 overall games (29 starts) for the T-Birds, averaging 24.6 minutes, 12.7 points and 6.1 rebounds. He played his college basketball at UCLA, averaging 12.8 points and 6.7 rebounds while shooting .552 from the field (sixth in the Pac-10) as a senior.

Erwin played in nine games for Los Angeles, averaging 15.3 minutes, 3.0 points, 3.8 rebounds and 1.4 blocked shots. A starter for the first three games this season, Erwin's minutes had dwindled to less than 10 per game over the last four contests.

Cummings is expected to be in uniform when the D-Fenders (5-4) are host to Idaho (1-6) on Friday at the STAPLES Center.


----------

